

My Demo Video for Faysee, a Reaction Capture Messaging App - jwco
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9G41VY-iTw

======
jwco
Faysee solves a problem I have with Snapchat: giving my friend feedback on
whether I thought their message was funny or not, and worth posting on
Facebook or Twitter, for example.

Faysee makes it easy to get feedback from multiple people easily, or to see if
you can make friends/family laugh.

Does the video explain the app clearly?

Does it make you want to try the app?

How could we improve the app or video?

Thanks for any feedback!

Joe Laws (hn: jlaws) built this app with me. Jon Collins (hn: jonathancollins)
helped fix some bugs. Jordy Clements (hn: JordyClements) is the funny
Snapchat-sending friend, wearing the crustacean hat in the linked video.

